# Moving to Canada



## BCbound (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I am currently a PhD student in Ohio and will be moving to Vancouver in late July to begin a position as a researcher at UBC. I have a few questions for those of you that have made the transition...

First, is there anything you know now that you wish you knew while you were moving? Is there anything that I can do to make the transition go more smoothly?

Also, I have a job lined up but my boyfriend does not and we would really prefer to stay together. He is currently looking for work, but to no avail as of yet. Are there any options we have so that we can stay together, short of getting married? (Although it is the plan at some point in our lives, getting married right now is not feasible.)

Any information you can provide will surely be helpful. Thank you.

Jo


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BCbound said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently a PhD student in Ohio and will be moving to Vancouver in late July to begin a position as a researcher at UBC. I have a few questions for those of you that have made the transition...
> 
> ...


Much depends on what type of visa you're using to enter Canada but if your boyfriend is to accompany you you must have been living with him in a proven common-law relationship for a minimum of 12 months.


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

BCbound said:


> Hello all,
> Also, I have a job lined up but my boyfriend does not and we would really prefer to stay together. He is currently looking for work, but to no avail as of yet. Are there any options we have so that we can stay together, short of getting married? (Although it is the plan at some point in our lives, getting married right now is not feasible.)
> Jo


Have you filled out the application for your study permit (IMM 1294) yet? There are sections of it devoted to declaring spouses, common law partners and children. There is even an additional form, Statutory Declaration of a Common-Law Union (IMM 5409), that needs to be filled out for common-law partners. If you didn't do this during your initial application, it might be a problem to do it now. If you haven't filled out your form yet, I recommend declaring him as your common-law partner provided that you meet the criteria.


----------



## capstonic (Feb 27, 2010)

if you looking to buy the home in canada you could visit our site here we provide all the information about the home and we also provide photos and videos of the home.
360 Virtual Home Tour Company | Real Estate Marketing Photography | Virtual Home Tours


----------

